# Keep hands dry



## claudiusMaximum (May 20, 2007)

I use a special towel for keeping hands dry. It's called the Wick-er warmup, it is very thin and fast drying. I actually bought it for running, it has Silver in the fabric which kills bacteria, so even if it's hanging on the cart for many weeks, it doesn't stink like cotton or chamois, as the silver keeps bacteria from growing. I got it on a website Discovery Trekking Outfitters after reading about these in an article in a Sailing magazine. I bought the x-small for Golf, they sell many sizes for other sports. I have found it much better than other ones as my hands sweat profusely, and all I have to do is touch the towel on my palms before I grab the club.


----------



## Goolfey (May 21, 2007)

*Keeping Hands/Grips Dry*

I haven't tried this special towel for Golf...thanks for the suggestion. I got several of the large wicking towels for travel/swimming from the same Discovery Trekking site that you mentioned, though, and they really are the best thing since sliced bread. I read about them in the Chicago Tribune travel section. I can't believe I didn't think to use the little one for golf!!


----------

